# Places to avoid ( price gougers)



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I feel like it would be a great time to create a list of places that have decided to jack prices up since there is a shortage of ammo. I am not talking about minor cost increases such as a dollar or 2 for a box of ammo, I am talking about these companys that are trying to charge people $110.00 for 500 Remington Yellow Jacket 22lr or $60.00 for a box of 50 9mm tulammo.

I purpose this list since eventually this ammo shortage will end and prices will drop back to normal but I do not want to forget these places that tried to take advantage of me or my fellow sportsmen/women. I want to make sure I NEVER give them any of my business either now or in the future. 

If you are on board with this then when you find a company that is gouging, simply post the item and the ridiculous cost and I will edit my post and keep a running list. 


#1) ammo supply warehouse 
$110.00 - 500 Remington Yellow Jacket 22lr
http://www.ammosupplywarehouse.com/category/R220/22-RIMFIRE.html
http://www.gunbot.net/go/21160

#2)cheaper than dirt
$60.00 - 50 9mm tulammo, steel case
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-4700


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the idea! A price increase of a few bucks is supply and demand. What some places are charging right now is insane and bad business that will hurt them if people remember. Personally I buy my practice ammo from walmart and their prices have remained the same so I dont have anything to add to the list. Excited to see what other people come up with.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

buckslayer54 said:


> I like the idea! A price increase of a few bucks is supply and demand. What some places are charging right now is insane and bad business that will hurt them if people remember. Personally I buy my practice ammo from walmart and their prices have remained the same so I dont have anything to add to the list. Excited to see what other people come up with.


*Places couldn't charge those prices if sane people would refuse to buy.* 
So now, the places selling ammo have nothing to sell, will they lay off employee's as the business has less or no money coming in to keep the doors open? 
No product equals no sales, but the water, light and heat/a/c bills keep coming in every month, the property taxes are still due, employee's still have to be paid. Supplies like forms, toilet paper, pens etc are still needed. *And they can't resupply easily anymore.*
But people are panic buying, those are the idiots who are causing the problem by far. 
From the first link you posted, even at those prices they're out of stock. Someone thinks the price is worth their dollars, I think they're crazy, but they're supporting that price. 
Archery and golf are my hobbies until the gun grabbers (who started the panic) are beaten down and prices and supply returns to normal (probably in a couple of years, the gun grabbers want to keep trying, which will cause the panic to continue). 
From your first link:
*Our Apologies*

Sorry! We are currently out of stock of items in this category. Please sign up for the AMMO ARMY mailing list to be notified when items come back in stock.
CTD still has ammo, but looks like people aren't desperate enough at those prices to buy everything they offer which is smart. Don't buy ammo at those prices and they'll eventually drop. But until the panic buyers quit paying whatever price is asked, don't expect lower prices.
Edit, looked closer at different ammo at CTD, they're out of stock on a lot of ammo also, so the people are paying those prices. ​


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Were these places buying high and selling higher with a normal profit margin or buying at their normal prices and gouging?


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

I understand what you are saying. It is a revolving door of well people will pay it so will charge it. I just avoid it and buy it elsewhere for a few bucks more than it was last fall. I have to question if some people dropping 100 bucks for a brick of 22's are new gun owners who are clueless of what ammo should cost? After all there are a ton of new gun owners. Just a thought. Weather is getting nice and the bow is dusted off. No need to buy anything to shoot that. Same dozen arrows for a few years now 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Great idea! There are a bunch of greedy opportunists around.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Where i buy sporting goods the ammo suppliers have had very small increases. I got 500 winchester 22 for 35. He had people from all over trying to buy his ammo out. He held on to it for his regular customers. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Only table I could find quickly goes to 2010, but going to the FBI site gave the total checks through 2012. 
Notice how sales jumped in 2006? 





From the inception of the NICS on November 30, 1998, to December 31, 2012, a total of *160,474,702* transactions have been processed per the FBI. 
Need ammo? So do a lot of people.

Guessing checks at about an average of 8.3 million gun checks per year from 99 to 05 you have a total of 58.1 million checks. Even if only 10% resulted in sales you have almost 6 million more guns needing ammo. 
So since 2006 to 2012 we see about 102 million checks (subtracting the 58.1 million checks from the 160 million checks), using 10% again, another 10 million guns sold needing ammo and if the 10% sales guess is way off, then there are a lot more guns needing ammo out there. 

And ammo supplies have been tight for a while, remember the 2008 panic buys of .223 ammo? Not sure they ever really caught up to the demand for that caliber.

Personally, I'd like to see Meijer and WalMart go to a one box limit of .22's per customer per day rather than the 3 box limit, maybe a two box limit on other calibers. 
It MIGHT slow down some of craze locally for the rimfire, which a lot of people probably want to shoot due to the price of other ammo these days.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Were these places buying high and selling higher with a normal profit margin or buying at their normal prices and gouging?


Gouging from what I figure after talking to my local sportshop owner.




hawgeye said:


> Where i buy sporting goods the ammo suppliers have had very small increases. I got 500 winchester 22 for 35. He had people from all over trying to buy his ammo out. He held on to it for his regular customers. ]


That is what I was told by my local sportshop owner. He said that the wholesale price of ammo has gone up very little. Supply that is a whole other story.

I went to a small gun show Sunday. First time ever that I saw any 284 Winchester Factory loads. $39.00 a box. I remarked to the dealer that it was a real good price as MSRP when we looked a while ago was over $55.00. 

He agreed that there is nothing but price gouging going on as wholesale has gone up very little.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Imjon does not really show the huge jump in the last 6 months but here is a link that really will help give you an idea of how much things have changed. About a 168 million checks through the end of March. 7 million in the first 3 months of this year.
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ni...ks-1998_2013_monthly_yearly_totals-033113.pdf


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

imjon said:


> *Places couldn't charge those prices if sane people would refuse to buy.*
> So now, the places selling ammo have nothing to sell, will they lay off employee's as the business has less or no money coming in to keep the doors open?
> No product equals no sales, but the water, light and heat/a/c bills keep coming in every month, the property taxes are still due, employee's still have to be paid. Supplies like forms, toilet paper, pens etc are still needed. *And they can't resupply easily anymore.*
> But people are panic buying, those are the idiots who are causing the problem by far.
> ...


I agree with you to a degree. Here is where I disagree. While the companies doing the gouging may be reaping some huge profits at the moment, that doesn't mean that any of the profit is filtering down to the employees. So, the employees aren't benefitting from the gouge.

If people stop paying those prices, these companies will have no choice but to bring their prices back in line with reality, sales will pick up and the employees will continue to work. 

In other words, I see no real harm to the employees.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Ggb said:


> I agree with you to a degree. Here is where I disagree. While the companies doing the gouging may be reaping some huge profits at the moment, that doesn't mean that any of the profit is filtering down to the employees. So, the employees aren't benefitting from the gouge.
> 
> If people stop paying those prices, these companies will have no choice but to bring their prices back in line with reality, sales will pick up and the employees will continue to work.
> 
> In other words, I see no real harm to the employees.


For the big box stores, you're most probably correct, although I think a lot of the rise in prices is the gun show sellers, smaller FFL's and online retailers.
In which case, as ammo disappears, resupply is maybe not happening soon and no one comes in, what is the small FFL going to do? Keep the employee or lay them off? His fixed costs won't go away.
The gun show sellers may be the ones lining up in the morning at their Meijer, WalMart to buy ammo off the truck. But I just read an article, at least for Tallahassee, even the gun show guys don't have ammo.
Panic buyer's, get them to calm down and we might see some normalization, but I doubt we can calm them down much. And I'm guessing as ammo does become available, more people will want a stash just in case it happens again, which won't help the situation.
http://www.wctv.tv/home/headlines/Shortage-of-Ammo-at-The-Tallahassee-Gun-Show-205144401.html


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

> The gun show sellers may be the ones lining up in the morning at their Meijer, WalMart to buy ammo off the truck.


I have heard at least two people bragging about this practice and calling the people buying their double priced ammo "sheeple" and stupid. They are laughing all the way to the bank, over a few dollars really. How much do those tables at gun shows cost? Couple hundred at least I would guess? For a small one? One guy is selling them on auction sites, and getting people to pay the price:sad:. The other one allegedly has a hook-up at a wal-mart and cleans the truck out every week when the shipment comes in.:sad: Never even sees the shelf.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-...acklog-doubles-gun-production-shipments-surge

*Sturm, Ruger shipments and units produced surpassing 500,000 each in one quarter for the first time in history. *

-----------
But the biggest shock is the backlog of guns on order (orders which RGR could not satisfy in the current quarter). 
At over 2 million for the first time in history, a 40% increase from the prior quarter, and nearly a 100% from a year ago, when it comes to getting guns, Americans just like Cypriots in need of cash, have just one option: _get in line._


----------



## cleew (Apr 12, 2011)

OK, I'm guilty of paying the "outrageous" prices. I've been trying to find some IMR 3031 powder for a few months now. I use it for my 308, 444 and 50 AK, depending, of course, on the bullets I happen to be loading. Happened to be at Magna-Port the other day bemoaning the fact that I couldn't find powder. They suggested I try Centennial Company (in Marine City) so I called there and, yes, they had some 3031. Well, just got back and paid $42 a pound for two pounds and, yes, I'd say a 62% markup over what it used to be falls into the category of "gouging!"


----------



## danielwebster (Aug 22, 2009)

imjon said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-...acklog-doubles-gun-production-shipments-surge
> 
> *Sturm, Ruger shipments and units produced surpassing 500,000 each in one quarter for the first time in history. *
> 
> ...


I like the zerohedge link, that site is probably my favorite on the Internet. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Ggb said:


> I agree with you to a degree. Here is where I disagree. While the companies doing the gouging may be reaping some huge profits at the moment, that doesn't mean that any of the profit is filtering down to the employees. So, the employees aren't benefiting from the gouge.
> 
> If people stop paying those prices, these companies will have no choice but to bring their prices back in line with reality, sales will pick up and the employees will continue to work.
> 
> In other words, I see no real harm to the employees.


Are you speculating or do you have proof to back up your statement?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Found some 22lr at a local big box store for 7 cents per round. That's a little higher than the 4 cents per round I found on the shelf at a dunhams, but not gouging prices, like the 41 cents per that a local mom and pop hardware store had them priced. 

Nice to see some stores having a trickle of inventory on their shelves.


----------



## kjones734 (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess it wont let me modify the original post anymore so ill just post this here. 

500 - 22 LR Aguila Super Colibri
surplusammo.com
$144.99
http://www.surplusammo.com/22-lr-aguila-super-colibri-very-quiet-20-grain-500-round-brick/


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Saw this on the 40 caliber ammo at your site. Refuse to buy at high prices, they'll come down. Picked up a brick of Winchester for $22 the other day.
 
*40 S&W 115 Grain Glaser Blue Safety Slug CORBON - 20 Rounds*_ $29.95 $24.99_
Didn't show when I posted it, but the $29.95 was lined out to show the price drop to $24.99 on the site.


----------

